# Batman DVDs: Adam West Style



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

I was flipping through the channels the other day and saw Adam West in an infomercial. The Batman series is finally coming out on DVD! Talk about guilty pleasure. I'm tempted to buy the set for the kids to "enjoy" as a Christmas present... 

They still talk about the "Ultraman" DVDs that I bought them a couple of years back. OK, maybe they don't. But they were really fascinated with the "special effects" on display in those DVDs. Like it was some cultural artifact to them...on par with ancient Roman history.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

What's next??

Speed Racer??

(I hope so)


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Meow.








-


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

[/video]


----------

